# Glass bottle with dead mouse in it



## GABatGH (Mar 18, 2017)

So we have a glass bottle that's been standing up in storage for years. We have no idea if the bottle has any value, but probably not.

A few years ago a mouse managed to crawl in the bottle and there's no way for it to get out. Now it is stuck to the bottom of the bottle and desiccated.

How do WE get it out?

I'm thinking some sort of mild acid (bar keeper friend/oxalic, or even something like citric), to dissolve the remains.

I have pictures, but the insert image function isn't working with this post.

Thanks


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 18, 2017)

Stronger acid. Drain cleaner. Don't mix with water. Will cause bottle to heat up and explode.


----------



## whittled (Mar 19, 2017)

I've done this before. What gets is does come out. I used warm soapy water and a coat hanger. It's not pretty but it will soften up and can get pulled out. Maybe not all in one piece though.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 23, 2017)

I clean insides of bottles with a mix of Drano and Lye with some water. Works like a charm. Just don't get it on your skin or breathe it. You may try Hydrochloric acid, but same warnings.


----------



## GABatGH (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for that, but drano, lye, and hydrochloric acid are not things we keep in or around the house. I'm going to go a more natural route. I'm going to add a little sugared water to the bottle and lay the bottle flat in my backyard, far away from the house, some place where a mower cannot reach it. The bugs should take care of most of it during the spring.

...and I still cannot add pictures to a post.


----------

